
How a company's aging workforce retrained itself for the cloud - yohannparis
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-a-companys-aging-workforce-retrained-itself-for-the-cloud-11572192001?mod=rsswn
======
yohannparis
This article and all the people involved speaking on how the older generations
decided or "pushed" to get training or "your job will not exist in a few
years."

Why it is not up to the company, after making the move to change technology to
train it's employees? They did so in this article, because they did not have
access to enough potential new hire...

You do not make a change of technology that big in one day; this is a year-
long process. Therefore, you can plan the training for your workforce because
it is the right thing to do.

